# Help please...leaking tank



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

My 29g. tank is slowly leaking. I noticed a little puddle of water on the floor this morning. It's coming from the left corner back side seam in the top 1/4 of the the tank (hopefully that's the only place).

I have some black aquarium sealant from All Glass Aquarium but it says to empty the tank. I'd rather not have to do that, of course. I've seen some stuff you can order off tv that will stop wet leaks. Can you buy something like that in stores? If so what and where, PLEASE?

Was kinda in a panick but just got an idea...
In the meantime...I think I'll just take out water to below the leak (since it appears to be pretty high up the side) and try the black stuff. Will just applying it to the outside of the tank be enough?


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

thats what i did on my acrylic 50gal. Just drained it to the point it was at and sealed it with silicone. It hasnt leaked in a year but I am planning on taking it down and resealing everrything with weldon 4 and silicone over top. So I would suggest to reseal the whole tank in the future and maybe its even better idea to do it right now.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you. I just took out some water and put on the black silicone (on the outside of the tank). I'll wait 24 hrs to refill just to be safe. Really don't want to tear down the tank today. We got my husband's biopsy results from the tumor on his esophagus today. Not good. Why is it when it rains it pours?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, hubby just informed me that I should have put the silicone on the inside of the tank and called me a dummy :x Now in his present situation, I believe he better be nice as I'll be taking care of him :lol:

He's been wrong about things before though so I'm asking here...should I put some silicone on the inside of the tank along the seam there too?


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Dewdrop said:


> should I put some silicone on the inside of the tank along the seam there too?


Honestly, you should be looking for a new temporary home for your fishies. Go to your local big box store, and find a big rubbermaid if you don't have any spare tanks. Empty your tank, use a razor blade to scrape out the old silicone, and lay a nice thick bead of new silicone. That's what you *should* do.

In the meantime, applying it to the inside would certainly be a better option than the outside, but that still may not work well. Old silicone doesn't stick well to new silicone, and will probably eventually leak again.

Your life is complicated enough. Fix it right the first time, and move on to celebrating positive biopsy results (crosses fingers). Fixing it halfway only guarantees that you'll have to do it again, and probably sooner rather than later. Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

If it were me. I'd leave the water level low enough so it doesn't leak and maintain that until time to reseal it properly. I would NEVER, EVER add silicone to the inside of a tank with fish in it. The silicone is poisonous to the fish until cured. Not worth the risk.

The rubbermaid idea as mentioned above is right on track. You can keep your fish in the rubbermaid for a long time if need be with no harm done.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

My approach would be to buy a new 29 gallon tank in a brand that will work with your existing tank and lights and filters. Then move everything into the new tank and repair the old tank whenever. In general DIY and DIY repairs work better if there is no pressure to finish ASAP.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the help. I really wasn't wanting to go anywhere for anything if I didn't absolutely have to.

Mithesaint, 
I appreciate the positive thoughts but the biopsy results were back and they were positive for cancer. On the bright side, going by what our family doctor told me a little while ago, the surgon he sees tomorrow should be able to cut out a length of his esophagus that contains the tumor then bring the two ends together and sew it up. He said if you have to have cancer of the esophagus, where he has it is in a good place (about the middle of his chest where it won't hurt his vocal cords or ability to swallow and high enough that it won't bother his stomach). So I'm trying to stay positive. Thanks for crossing your fingers but a prayer sure wouldn't hurt either, since you're a saint hahaha. Sincerely though, thank you.

Spotmonster, 
Thank you sooooo much for warning me that silicone is poisonous to fish until cured. I'm glad I waited and got this reply before putting it on the inside too (I was kind of leary of it because of the smell it has even though it's for aquariums). So how do you go about curing it? Just air dry for 24 hrs. or so or does it have to cure underwater and then change the water? I do have a big rubbermaid container that I could use and may for a while if need be but for today I'm just leaving the water below the leaking point and may try putting some on the inside if all the curing requires is waiting 24 hrs. or so.

Eventually I will fix it right. I don't like the black silicone anyway or get a new tank  but for now I just want a fairly quick easy fix and if that is a rubbermaid container so be it but I'd rather patch the tank so I'll wait for a responce on how to cure the silicone.
Thanks y'all. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Uncured silicone gives off acetic acid while curing, which could alter the pH of poorly buffered water and hurt the fish. Silicone II, which should not be used in aquariums or other parts in contact with the water, gives off ammonia while curing. That would be toxic to the fish as spot said. Since you have something designed for aquariums, I would not worry that it would poison the fish as it cures above the water line. All it takes to cure silicone is time, a reasonable temperature and humidity range very typical of residential and commercial buildings, and some ventilation to disperse the smell given off. And to keep your fingers from poking it to see if it's cured.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

:lol: And to keep your fingers from poking it to see if it's cured.

Thanks Mcdaphnia. I'll put the silicone on the inside too as a reinforcement and wait as the directions say..."cures in 5 minutes and fully bonds within 24 hours. To ensure a leak-proof seal, allow at least 48 hours before refilling with water"

To be safer I'll wait at least 48 hrs before refilling. I dunno if I can stand the sound of the water falling that far from the HOB filter for that long though :lol: (thank goodness I'll be at the hospital all day tomorrow & won't be home to hear it) I might have to move everything but the gravel to the rubbermaid container in the morning if it keeps me awake tonight. If I go to that much trouble I should probably go ahead and take off the old seal and do it right.....nah I'll get ear plugs. Really I'm just upset right now and maybe not making the best judgements but stuff happens ya know. Thanks for the advice. It's greatly appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Esophageal cancer eh? So sorry to hear that. Glad to hear that they should be able to excise it. It's amazing what modern medicine can do these days. One of my clients just lost her husband to liver cancer at age 53, and she was a wreck. There's just NOTHING that can be said in that situation, just hugs. So...here's an E-hug :thumb: Good luck, hang in there. Oh, and get that tank resealed. :dancing:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

mithesaint..that's right. So far that's the only location we know of. Will know more after the P.E.T scan. Thanks so much for the advice and hug  .
I left the water level low (below the leak and sealed the tank inside and out) without taking off the old silicone. I waited 24 hrs. to refill, should of waited at least 48 but the sound of the water falling so far from the filter was driving us nuts. It held a day or two. I should of been making other plans to fix it right or get a new one but I thought it was fixed so now today it started leaking again. Guess I'll put the fish, filter, heater, and airpump in & on a plastic storage container, remove the old seal and do it right this time.


----------

